# Czytać literowo



## Fabiola79

Hej,

Czy *'czytać literowo' *jest po angielsku *'to read letter by letter' *?
O odpowiedź proszę osobę dobrze znającą j. angielski.

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.


----------



## BezierCurve

Hej. 

Jeżeli chodzi Ci o literowanie, to jest to _spelling _(czyli _to spell_).


----------



## Fabiola79

Chodziło mi o to, jak jest *czytać literowo*, tzn.* czytać tak, jak się pisze*.


----------



## The_Moonlight

Po raz pierwszy w swoim życiu spotykam się z wyrażeniem "czytać literowo". Wątpię, czy takie sformułowanie w ogóle istnieje.


----------



## LilianaB

Fabiola79 said:


> Chodziło mi o to, jak jest *czytać literowo*, tzn.* czytać tak, jak się pisze*.



Co to znaczy? Podaj całe zdanie.


----------



## BezierCurve

Jeżeli chodzi Ci np. o przeczytanie CHRZĄSZCZ jako ce-ha-er-zet-ą-es-zet-ce-zet, (lub jako si-hejcz-ar-zed-a-es-zed-si-zed), to jest to _spelling_.


----------



## BezierCurve

> Wątpię, czy takie sformułowanie w ogóle istnieje.


Teraz już tak. Ponadto Google zwraca nawet kilka wyników oprócz tego forum.


----------



## dreamlike

BezierCurve said:


> Teraz już tak. Ponadto Google zwraca nawet kilka wyników oprócz tego forum.



Całe trzy. Podobnie jak The_Moonlight < ... >, nigdy się z tym wyrażeniem nie spotkałem i nie wiedziałbym co autor miał na myśli. 

Fabiolce chodzi pewnie o czytanie wyrazów takimi jaki są, bez zwracania uwagi na obowiązujące zasady wymowy. Imię KATARZYNA 'literowo' przeczytalibyśmy K A T A* R Z* Y N A, wymawiając dźwięki 'r' i 'z' oddzielnie, zamiast zbitki 'rz'. Nie wiem czy wiecie o co mi chodzi. A jak na takie coś mówimy po angielsku, bladego pojęcia nie mam.


----------



## Thomas1

Czy chodzi o celowe wymawianie wszystkich liter przy np. czytaniu wyrazów? Istnieje coś takiego jak "wymowa literowa", czyli dokładne artykułowanie każdej litery w słowie, np: 'mówię' wymówione jako [muwię] zamiast powszechnie przyjętego [muwie] albo 'ręka' [ręka] zamiast [renka]. Używa się jej czasem do celów edukacyjnych (nie jest to poprawna wymowa). 
Wtedy można powiedzieć np. enunciate clearly each letter/sound of a word 

Inna rzecz, która przychodzi mi do głowy, to to, że ogólnie rzecz biorąc w polskim wymawianie każdej sylaby w danym wyrazie zabiera nam tę samą długość czasu. W angielskim wygląda to inaczej. Dochodzi tam często do redukcji sylab, stąd bierze się tzw. "shwa", w związku z czym zazwyczaj tylko jedna sylaba jest dłużej wymawiana od pozostałych. W konsekwencji my mamy tendencję do wymawiania w angielskim wszystkiego, co napotkamy bez redukcji, a osoby anglojęzyczne do skracania tego, co mogą w polskim.
W tym przpadku może: enunciate each syllable with the same amount of time


----------



## dreamlike

Thomas, nie zgadzam się z postawioną przez Ciebie tezą. [muwie] wymawiam jako [muwie], ale już [ręka] przychodzi mi łatwiej niż [renka], z jakiegoś niewyjaśnionego powodu. Nie sadzę, by można powiedzieć, że [ręka] "to nie jest poprawna wymowa". To jest właśnie* przesadnie poprawna *wymowa. 

Btw, 'clearly' zawiera się już w 'enunciate', taki mały niuans semantyczny.


----------



## Fabiola79

Jeśli, na przykład, angielski wyraz 'time' przeczytamy 'time' zamiast 'tajm' będzie to
przykład *czytania literowego.

*Moje pytanie: czy po angielsku takie czytanie literowe nazwiemy *'reading letter by letter' *?


----------



## dreamlike

Nie rozumiem. Chodzi Ci o przeliterowywanie? Stawiasz bardzo niejasno pytania.


----------



## Fabiola79

Jak po angielsku mówi się na takie 'dziwactwo', gdy osoba nie znająca angielskiego
zamiast 'tajm' mówi 'time' [ wym. time ] ?

Prościej nie potrafię tego wytłumaczyć.


----------



## dreamlike

Zmieniłem trochę treść swojego posta, ale dobrze, że się do tego odniosłaś. 

Sadzę, że nie istnieje nazwa na takie dziwactwo. Ja bym to nazwał 'przeliterowywanie angielskich słów używając polski dźwięków odpowiadających literom, które tworzą te słowa'.

'spelling the English words by using the Polish sounds that correspond to the letters that form part of those words'. 

Polskie 't' jest różne od angielskiego 't'. Zamiast 'i' oraz 'm', mamy dyftong 'aɪ'. No i na końcu mamy angielske 'm', nie polskie 'e'.

*edit:* albo prościej. Przeliterowywanie angielskich słów po polsku. Spelling the English words in Polish.


----------



## Fabiola79

Dziękuję za pouczającą dyskusję !


----------



## LilianaB

I think that would be _to read something phoneticall_y. Languages which tend to be read almost the same way as they are written -- where one letter represents one phoneme, are called phonetic. So, I think phonetically will be the right word.


----------



## Fabiola79

*You're right ! 
Thank you !*


----------



## Thomas1

dreamlike said:


> Thomas, nie zgadzam się z postawioną przez Ciebie tezą. [muwie] wymawiam jako [muwie], ale już [ręka] przychodzi mi łatwiej niż [renka], z jakiegoś niewyjaśnionego powodu. Nie sadzę, by można powiedzieć, że [ręka] "to nie jest poprawna wymowa". To jest właśnie* przesadnie poprawna *wymowa.


Hm... a jak wymówiłbyś 'ę' w np. 'ręce', [rence] czy [ręce]?
Przesadnie poprawna jest normatywnie postrzegana jako niepoprawna. 
EDYJA: wydaje mi się, że się nie zrozumieliśmy: myślałem o wymówieniu 'ę' w bardzo wyraźny sposób (=przesadny), tak jak to robią nieraz nauczyciele kiedy uczą dzieci w szkole wymowy. 


> Btw, 'clearly' zawiera się już w 'enunciate', taki mały niuans semantyczny.


Roger that.  Jeśli chcesz nauczyć np. anglika czytać po polsku, to po pewnym czasie taki niuans semantyczny 'clearly' może się często pojawiać ze słowem 'enunciate'.  
Tak przy okazji, słownik Merriam-Webster podaje co innego:





> Children should be taught to _enunciate_ clearly.
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/enunciate






Fabiola79 said:


> Jak po angielsku mówi się na takie 'dziwactwo', gdy osoba nie znająca angielskiego
> zamiast 'tajm' mówi 'time' [ wym. t-i-m-e ] ?
> 
> Prościej nie potrafię tego wytłumaczyć.


Tu jest coś na temat 'letter by letter reading': 


> And the fact is, when we read, we don't read letters, we read words---*whole words*---which we recognize as specific *word shapes*. *Word shapes* include single letter words like *a* and *I*.
> People don't realize this because we read rapidly and the reading  process itself is taken for granted. If we did read text  letter-by-letter, reading would be extremely slow. In reality the  brain's reading hardware skips a step in processing; reading letter by  letter is too inefficient, and instead the brain recognizes higher level  patterns in text---word shapes.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Capital_letter


To o czym mówisz, to przeczytanie wyrazu angielskiego zgodnie z polskimi regułami wymowy: pronouncing English (words) according to Polish phonetic rules.


----------



## LilianaB

In fact, you can write things phonetically -- the way they are pronounced. In reference to reading words, I think it might be better _to read the words the way they are written_. exactly the way they are written.


----------



## Thomas1

I am wondering if this might be a bit different for an English-speaking person. It's spelled/written 'time', so why would they read it differently than the normal way of pronouncing? I'm just curious.


----------



## BezierCurve

> pronouncing English (words) according to Polish phonetic rules.


Podobnie bym to ujął. Zupełnie inaczej przeczytaliby to np. Niemcy czy Francuzi. Oprócz pojedynczych przypadków (jak np. angielskie "pipe" czy "dupe") też nie widzę w tym szczególnej atrakcji dla Rodaków...



> I am wondering if this might be a bit different for an English-speaking person. It's spelled/written 'time', so why would they read it differently than the normal way of pronouncing? I'm just curious.



Maybe the original idea was doing it the other way round: reading (or spelling) English words in such a way that when read by a Pole (as if they were Polish words) would come close to the original English pronunciation, so, instead of "time" we write/read it as "tajm".


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, or r_ead English words they way they would read them in Polish_.


----------



## Szkot

LilianaB said:


> Yes, or r_ead English words they way they would read them in Polish_.



I agree  ! 

When a friend pronounced Łancut as Lan-kutt (true story), they were saying it as if it was an English word.  If you pronounce Glasgow as Glaz-goff you are pronouncing it as a Polish word.


----------



## Ben Jamin

„Ę” w słowie „ręka” nie jest wymawiane jako prawdziwa samogłoska nosowa (tak jak w języku francuskim), chociaż wielu Polaków potrafi to zrobić. Nie jest też jednakże wymawiane jako „ren-ka”, jak tego chcą liczne publikacje o fonetyce polskiej. Tak naprawdę to „Ę” w słowie „ręka” wymawia się jako sekwencję samogłski „e” oraz spółgłoski nosowej podobnej (ale nie identycznej) do angielskiego końcowego ‘ng’ w słowie ‘singi*ng*’. Nie jest to jednak „N” jak w słowie „Nos”. Tego prawie żaden Polak nie wymówi.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree.


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> „Ę” w słowie „ręka” nie jest wymawiane jako prawdziwa samogłoska nosowa (tak jak w języku francuskim), chociaż wielu Polaków potrafi to zrobić. Nie jest też jednakże wymawiane jako „ren-ka”, jak tego chcą liczne publikacje o fonetyce polskiej. Tak naprawdę to „Ę” w słowie „ręka” wymawia się jako sekwencję samogłski „e” oraz spółgłoski nosowej podobnej (ale nie identycznej) do angielskiego końcowego ‘ng’ w słowie ‘singi*ng*’. Nie jest to jednak „N” jak w słowie „Nos”. Tego prawie żaden Polak nie wymówi.


Tak. Zaznaczyłem to poprzez [en], bo nie mam jak wstawić znaków fonetycznych. Z zajęć angielskiej fonetyki praktycznej pamiętam, że prowadząca uczyła nas wymowy angielskiej engmy poprzez porównanie z polskim dźwiękiem w "r*ę*ka", "kr*ą*g", co jest dobre moim zdaniem, mimo że nie są one takie same.
Polskie "ę" ma różną realizację w zależności od położenia, począwszy od "ę" takiego jak uczą nauczyciele w szkołach, t.j. dość wyraźnie wyartykułowanego [ę], np.: część, poprzez rozłożenie na [en] (n~angielska engma): ręka; [en]: ręce; a na denazalizacji kończąc [e]: wzięli. Więcej na ten temat i samych zmian można znaleźć w tym artykule Wikipedii.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Ja sam wymawiam „ę” przed spółgłoskami szczelinowymi (sybilantami: s,z, sz, ż, ś, ź) jako (prawie?) czystą samogłoskę nosową.


----------

